

The Comical Irony That iOS 7 Users Are Suffering From Blue Screens Of Death - 0cool
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/11/the-comical-irony-that-ios-7-users-are-suffering-from-blue-screens-of-death/

======
stephnexus
Maybe it's something with Apple and the number 7. Bring on iOS 8!

